# Bunny "Resting Pads"!



## undergunfire (Oct 8, 2009)

I make and sell CUSTOM (you pick the fabric!) bunny resting pads through my website and wanted to share the information with you guys . Morgan & Marlin LOVE their resting pads (Brody just poops cecals on his, LOL), so I thought I would spread the word by posting here. I mainly only sell my products to rat people on the rat forums because most are rat-type beds, but I DO have a bunny item!

I make 15" by 25" resting pads for bunnies (or cats, dogs, etc) who love to FLOP ! If you want smaller/custom sizes, then I can do that, too!

You can leave these in their cages, as long as you trust them around fabrics. If they can't be trusted, then you can use it for playtime rest or as a lap pad for grooming/petting!


I make them in fleece (add $2 for all fleece), flannel, or flannel on one side & fleece on the other side. A layer of batting is in the center, for padding. If you want it double padded, then I can do that, too, for an extra $1.25!

Large resting pads are $14.30 _(add $1.25 for double padded or $2 for all fleece)_. I accept PayPal or money orders, but I prefer PayPal. No checks. Shipping to the US is $4.95 Priority shipping in an envelope for up to 2 resting pads. $9.95 Priority shipping in a box for up to 5 resting pads.

Check out my fabric selection, here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/undergunfire/sets/72157604643812651/
If you want SOLID flannel or fleece in a certain color, just ask and I can most likely get it for you!

** Also, keep in mind that I am limited on some fabrics, but it will say so in the description...just ask me if I have enough for a resting pad! **
*
FOR ALL RESCUES/PEOPLE FOSTERING RABBIT(S) FROM A RESCUE :highfive::* Order large resting pads for just $7.30 each, plus shipping! This is the price of supplies only...you don't get charged for labor! Anyone can order resting pads for rescues, as long as they are a legit rescue and the pads get sent directly to the rescue with their permission.


_[sub](picture example: large size - flannel/fleece)





[/sub]_


----------

